# 1993 Acura Integra gs da9 swapped b20/type r fully built



## jmckeehan81

1993 da9 
clean title 
tan interior no rear seat...
fresh b20/PR3-4 type r head...
Fully built, Ported and Polished
Sde.werks stage 2 cams
Adjustable Cam Gears
All necessary parts for lsvtec build...
Nrg quick release
White metallic flake paint job...
P28 Pre-socketted Ecu...
_Need Sst chip burned (I have )with basemap and tune_
Lots more parts installed but not listed here
Clean title ....clean car ...I recieved the car for a trade (for a ls400) swap wasn't finished....bought engine mounts...and a1 manual trans...a few small minor things and got her up running and driving...I currently have a few more builds so this one is just sitting....ide love to keep it but also don't have the time or space...I know what I have... so ide rather hold on to it then sell it for pocket change...

Interior video
TikTok 

Lots more video and pictures on Request 5500.00 firm







Contact ig: @ww_vip_pres


----------



## hugo2pac

jmckeehan81 said:


> 1993 da9
> clean title
> tan interior no rear seat...
> fresh b20/PR3-4 type r head...
> Fully built, Ported and Polished
> Sde.werks stage 2 cams
> Adjustable Cam Gears
> All necessary parts for lsvtec build...
> Nrg quick release
> White metallic flake paint job...
> P28 Pre-socketted Ecu...
> _Need Sst chip burned (I have )with basemap and tune_
> Lots more parts installed but not listed here
> Clean title ....clean car ...I recieved the car for a trade (for a ls400) swap wasn't finished....bought engine mounts...and a1 manual trans...a few small minor things and got her up running and driving...I currently have a few more builds so this one is just sitting....ide love to keep it but also don't have the time or space...I know what I have... so ide rather hold on to it then sell it for pocket change...
> 
> Interior video
> TikTok
> 
> Lots more video and pictures on Request 5500.00 firm
> View attachment 2028466
> 
> Contact ig: @ww_vip_pres



Will you take $2000?


----------

